# Looking for somewhere to hunt coyote in Whitfield or Murray counties



## bluesman (Jul 1, 2017)

I live in North Whitfield county and am looking for somewhere to hunt coyotes in Whitfield or Murray counties.  I am retired now and have the time.  If you know of anyone that wants their coyotes thinned out please let me know or have them contact me.  I have no interest in deer so I am not trying to work my way into anyone's deer hunting. But I may be able to keep the coyotes off of yours!
Thanks, 
Bluesman


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 4, 2017)

Moved to the proper forum.


----------

